# Any Computer Gurus out there?



## Phantom (May 2, 2015)

B................. COMPUTERS !! Grrrrrrr
Turned mine off the other night (Start - shut down)
Next morning I hit the tower button and walked away while it booted up
Came back to a blank screen on monitor (Acer 24")  like someone had pulled the power cord out
Computer had booted up
Tried everything but it was dead
Tried an old 17" monitor I had in shed It fired up  
Bought another monitor on Ebay (22") 
Advertised my old one on Ebay for parts starting from 99 cents (3 watchers)
Searched Google for some feedback on that model to add to my listing
Found this interesting article about monitor failing to boot up......Plug it in another socket in the house
Ok what the heck Went to garage and BINGO it lit up
So connected it back up and it has not missed a beat since
 Ended my auction on Ebay  Would have been a real bargain for someone 
   Now instead of for sale for parts I can advertise as working perfect condition  

Anyone have any ideas what went wrong ???

Maybe at shutdown I hit sleep instead of shutdown then hit start button instead of waking it up ??
Tower to monitor I had DVI to HDMI Now have DVI to DVI (just because monitor I bought from Ebay didn't have HDMI and not game to change back   ........... SHEEEZE !!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 2, 2015)

Windows7??? Sometimes if I leave my computer and it enters sleep mode, I have to manually shut down holding the power button..Then I can reboot and all is fine..


----------



## Phantom (May 2, 2015)

Win Vista

Monitor was dead Not even standby light on switch 
I just pulled power cable out and HDMI then replaced monitor with an old one.Re conected power and swapped the DVI / HDMI cable and on came the desktop.No turning off computer.Have switched back to one I bought from ebay till the 30 day warranty runs out
My computer is Dell and Ebay monitor is Dell 22". 
Not much difference my original monitor is Acer 24"
                   Guess it won't hurt to have a spare monitor


----------



## charlotta (May 8, 2015)

Should I buy a Mac .  My old computer died. I have an I-pad. Should I just use this.  I always enjoyed having a larger screen .  Let me know if u have experience the same  problem.  I can afford a Mac but will I have a problem adapting to Mac?  I have friends who said stick to a new Lenova. This is what I've had in past.


----------



## Don M. (May 8, 2015)

Mac is a good computer...IF you want to pad Apples obscene profits.  I stay completely away from their products simply because they are one of the biggest Corporate Tax Cheats in this nation...paying virtually NO US taxes.  

Back in 2000, I built my own system, and it sufficed until about 2 years ago...rapidly becoming obsolete.  I thought about building another one, then came across a company called CyberPowerPC.  Looking at their specs, it would have cost me more to build one myself then to buy one of theirs.  You can even order one of these from Walmart for a great price.  After using this PC for a couple of years, I give this company 5 stars.  CyberPower builds mostly high end systems for die hard "Gamers", but they have some very good systems for the average user, too.  Check out their web-site

http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/landing...utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=intel&utm_term=i7

I much prefer a system using an AMD processor, instead of Intel...and Cyberpower has several using that processor.

http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/category/configurator/#Custom Build AMD Gaming PC

If you want a quality system at a bargain price, here is perhaps the best Bang for the Buck I've seen

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Cyberpowe...and-Windows-8.1-Monitor-Not-Included/21978264

The only drawback to this system is the keyboard....I've grown fond of my MS ergonomic keyboard, and these "flat" keyboards just don't cut it.

The bad thing about buying a PC right now is that you will be stuck with Windows 8.1 for an OS....until MS releases Windows 10 later this Summer.  I have W7, and have tried 8 and 8.1...and they Suck, IMO.


----------



## merlin (May 8, 2015)

Don M. said:


> Mac is a good computer...IF you want to pad Apples obscene profits.  I stay completely away from their products simply because they are one of the biggest Corporate Tax Cheats in this nation...paying virtually NO US taxes.
> 
> Back in 2000, I built my own system, and it sufficed until about 2 years ago...rapidly becoming obsolete.  I thought about building another one, then came across a company called CyberPowerPC.  Looking at their specs, it would have cost me more to build one myself then to buy one of theirs.  You can even order one of these from Walmart for a great price.  After using this PC for a couple of years, I give this company 5 stars.  CyberPower builds mostly high end systems for die hard "Gamers", but they have some very good systems for the average user, too.  Check out their web-site
> 
> ...



I agree with you completely Don M, I avoid Apple products for the same reasons, my daughters have ipads and iphones, which are well made but I use android equivalents at a fraction of the price and they are fine. I am staying with Windows 7 until 10 comes out later this year, as 8 is not user friendly as you say.


----------



## AprilT (May 8, 2015)

and people wonder why I don't want to part with my dinosaur.  I have puter someone rebuilt some 6+ years ago, it's the best one I've ever owned for my purposes as far as a desktop goes, but, I do need to upgrade at some point, just not really in a rush since this one gives me next to no problems and all the ones I've ever had, I found ways to fix them, never had to take it in for repairs and paid under $200, monitor included. The new one I had years ago that cost me close to $2000 was junk as far as I'm concerned and good on who ever stole it, good riddance.  Wish I could find the guy I purchased pc I now have from, I did try, was looking into him for future purchases, but, I guess he, likely moved on to bigger things than selling on ebay.


----------

